# Vitiligo (One man gives his experience with this skin condition)



## SparklingWaves (Apr 4, 2008)

YouTube - Vitiligo - Lee Thomas - Turning White 2020 Interview

This is very informative.  I hope you will watch it.  This gentleman also did an interview with Larry King.   This condition is found in all races.

I am so glad this man is reaching out, sharing, and opening awareness.


----------



## Kuuipo (Apr 5, 2008)

Courageous.  Some many people suffer from vitiligo.  It's important that people know about it.  The person with vitiligo often feels ostrasized.


----------



## lizardprincesa (Apr 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_YouTube - Vitiligo - Lee Thomas - Turning White 2020 Interview

This is very informative.  I hope you will watch it.  This gentleman also did an interview with Larry King.   This condition is found in all races.

I am so glad this man is reaching out, sharing, and opening awareness._

 
Thanks for showing such a sharing of courage...

"No matter what color I am, I'm the same person,"  the man said.

Lately, I feel in need of seeing/hearing stories of the courage of people to be honest about who they are...We do not know how long we have in this Life...   

Humanity/diversity....but under the skin, we're all brothers/sisters, I do believe.   xxCheryl Faith


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lizardprincesa* 

 
_
Humanity/diversity....but under the skin, we're all brothers/sisters, I do believe.   xxCheryl Faith
_

 

I believe this too.  If the world felt this one deeper connectedness, we wouldn't see what we are seeing.


----------



## persephonewillo (Apr 25, 2008)

thank you for posting this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i have vitiligo too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  not nearly as severe as his and i'm a white girl, so the difference in colours isn't as striking.  but still, it's not terribly easy to watch your skin changing colour.


----------

